# Cheese Discussion Thread



## BBQ Mikey (May 20, 2007)

I live in the new jersey/philladelphia region. There are some fine cheeses here.

Personally, I enjoy Yancy's 9 month aged white cheddar,
Yancy's Buffalo Wing (cheddar,Hotsauce, habanaro)
and the Muenster cheese is good too.

I'm a cheddar lover really, but Im trying to try other cheeses. What I really enjoy is sharp pungent cheeses, but not so much Bleu/veined cheese unless its on a salad or cooked onto a sandwhich...

What do you guys(n gals) recommend/like and why?


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2007)

Hiya Mikey.  Have no knowledge of the Yancy's brand.

I like cheddar and some of the sharp ones, but there's something nice about the mellower Havartis and Jarlsburg Swiss cheeses of the world.  Not everything needs a bite to it.

p.s. can't stand blue cheese in any form


----------



## QSis (May 20, 2007)

I love aged cheeses, like aged gouda, for example, or aged gruyere.  Some of the moisture has left it, giving the cheese a drier texture and a more concentrated, stronger flavor.  The best with red wine, IMO.

On the other hand, if you like pungent (some call it "stinky"), cheese, you might try Limburger.  It is a very soft cheese, but, boy, it's strong!

Lee


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I live in the new jersey/philladelphia region. There are some fine cheeses here.


 
Besides cream cheese?


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 20, 2007)

OMG!What about the cheese's from all over the world like Manchago(spain) and the French cheeses and and, and,I just had the real feta cheese from Bulgaria made with sheep milk.OMG!It was so good much more tangy and tasty than the Feta we get here.
You need to check out.Cheese, Specialty Food, Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese Gifts: igourmet
About 2 times a year I make an order from them including swiss raclette.They also really explain all the cheeses they offer from all over the world with recipes.Oh Yea!By the way I love , love,love cheese any kind any where but melted is the ultimate.


----------



## sattie (May 20, 2007)

I'm a big cheese fan... gots to subscribe to this thread!!!  I like any and all cheeses and love trying new ones!!!!  Cheese is like fine wine... there is one for any occasion!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 20, 2007)

I love aged cheddars, but haven't found my absolute favorite yet.  I love 3 to 5 year aged Balderson Heritage Cheddars, but recently tried Cabot Seriously Sharp Cheddar.  It isn't as dry, and so is a younger cheese (not shown on the label, and has a very well ballanced flavor, no quite as salty as the Balderson cheese.  Both are very good cheeses.  I also recently tried Kaseberg brand Butterkase cheese.  It is similar in texture and flavor to a good Havarti, but with a bit more robust flavor.  I was quite pleased with it.  I love a good Havarti for its rich, almost buttery flavor.  It's a favorite as well.  I like Manchego, but it's a bit mild for my tastes.  A good American Colby is hard to beat.  And in this case, I'll go with the Kraft brand.  I love a great Swiss cheese, but find it difficult to locate a really well flavored brand around my part of the country.  Gouda, Ementeller, Monterey Jack, Provolone, and Mozzarella all fall into the pretty tasty, but not great for snackin'.  They are better with something like crackers, or on a sandwich.  I love a good Asiago, Romano, or Parmesano with pasta, or grated onto a salad.  I will occasionally slice paper-thin slices to much on as well.  Farmers Cheese is pretty tasty for just snacking too.  I'm also fond of large curd cottage cheese and prefer 4% milkfat as the lighter fat varieties can sometimes carry a bitter flavor componant.  Muenster is an all time favorite as well.  So, I guess if I had to pin down my favorites, this is the list I'd make, in order:
1. 5 year aged Balderson Heritage Cheddar
2. Cabot Seriously Sharp Cheddar
3. Havarti
4. Butterkase
5. Gruyere
6. Parmesano Regiano
7. Asiago
8. Pecorino Romano
9. Colby
10. Well aged, full-flavored Swiss
11. Ementellar
12. Cottage Cheese

There are so many other cheeses that I use and enjoy, but the above listed cheeses are standouts for me.  I even use Velveeta.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095 (May 21, 2007)

the Mexicana cheese by Ilchester is one of my all time faves.
British Cheese Board
about half way down the page.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 21, 2007)

Someone recommended I try Roquefort, but the local cheeser (deli man) said its similar to bleu, which i wouldnt eat alone.

Thanks for all your fine input/perspectives, this page is getting bookmarked!

Muenster is delightfully buttery and soft. Preferable Wisonsin Muenster.  The brand I last had was Valley Forge, it was good.

As long as kept well, the older the cheddar the better 

Smoked CHeeses with Bacon are illustrious. I always loved the cheesey smoked bacon taste. Smoked cheeses in general I just love.

With wine, I like smooth cheeses, like the Muenster, Colby is surprising with wine, and so are the many "fine" dessert cheeses which Im just getting into. 

Behold the power.

I also have a love for good cheese spreads or pub cheese. In the Michigan/Ohio region you can find the best cheese spread ive ever had "Winshulers" I believe. Out here in Philly, Sharp Cheddar Pub CHeese is the best stuff I can find. The Yancys Buffalo wing cheese is similar in this respect.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 21, 2007)

I love red leister! I also like really aged strong mature cheddar. And for some things I like mozzerella. Ive not tried many other cheeses. Ive tried parmesan but dont like it muchhh


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2007)

I like cheese, real cheese.  SO many kinds, so little time to enjoy them all.  RIght now Cotswald comes to mind.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 21, 2007)

"Yancy" brand cheese are available here in VA, & I do enjoy the hot-pepper types - but they're definitely not a good representation of cheese in general, as they're a processed product.

If you like the "Yancy" cheeses (which I do), you should definitely start trying other cheeses of the same frame - mature cheddars, Spanish sheep milk cheeses, etc.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2007)

If you like Munster, you must try the real thing, French Munster.  There is no comparison.  This may be my favorite cheese.


----------



## Yakuta (May 21, 2007)

I love a lot of different cheeses but some of my favorites are as follows:

Brie
Roquefort
Camembert
Chevre also known as Goat Cheese
Fresh Mozarella
Feta
Asiago
Parmesean
Mild Cheddar
Fontina
Mascarpone
Swiss
Provolone


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Someone recommended I try Roquefort, but the local cheeser (deli man) said its similar to bleu, which i wouldnt eat alone.


 
Roquefort isn't similar to blue cheese -- it is blue cheese.  There are many varieties from many different places. I'd suggest trying some Maytag blue from Iowa (which I think is some of the best) or some from Denmark, as the latter is creamier and less pungent.



I was in London 2 weeks ago and went to Neil's Yard Dairy to get some cheddar but they were closed for a bank holiday!    And I couldn't go back the next day!


I love so many cheeses ... I am sort of a _cheese freak_ .... but generally like the well aged ones better, like aged gouda and Vella jack.

I generally buy small amounts of artisanal cheeses, but always have some greyere, manchego and jarlsberg in the fridge. And kraft singles.

I don't go at all for flavored/herbed/smoked cheese. I like the flavor of the cheese, not the additives. Exception being Boursin or something like that.


----------



## Angie (May 21, 2007)

I love cheese.  I think Longhorn Colby or Muenster are my favorites.

I'm scared to try Bleu Cheese though.

Once I tried Port Salaut cheese and fell in LOVE..but I haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

jenneyema - you mentioned aged gouda - have you tried a four or five-year aged gouda?  It's just so wonderful - I love the "crystals" in it and a little goes a loooong way!


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> jenneyema - you mentioned aged gouda - have you tried a four or five-year aged gouda? It's just so wonderful - I love the "crystals" in it and a little goes a loooong way!


 
Yes, I have had a 4 year old gouda.  And I also love that texture with the crunchy crystals.

I love doing taste tests at the cheese store comparing young cheeses to 1/2/3 + year old ones.   I could eat my whole lunch that way.  Of course I always buy a lot so they are patient with me.


----------



## dougiezerts (May 21, 2007)

I also love cheese.  I try to experiment with them as much as possible.
I especially love smoked cheeses, like smoked gouda and smoked mozzerrella.  I like brie, I like provolone, I like swiss, I like chedder (not too sharp, though).  Heck, I even tried limberger, once!


----------



## VeraBlue (May 22, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I live in the new jersey/philladelphia region. There are some fine cheeses here.



Anything sold by the DiBruno brothers is just fine, by me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> jenneyema - you mentioned aged gouda - have you tried a four or five-year aged gouda? It's just so wonderful - I love the "crystals" in it and a little goes a loooong way!


 
(Swoon and Heavy sigh)   I can't get the variety of cheeses around here that you guys and gals mention.  Oh I can get the more common cheeses, even some good cheddar, and a few Spanish cheeses.  I didn't even know anyone made a five year old gouda.  I do love the five year old sharp cheddar from Balderson of Ontario Canada.  It has the little salt crystals in it as well.  I am so envious of the cheese varieties that I can't get.  

One day I will move from this place, probably up to the Northwester U.S.  I gotta think that a place like Tacoma, or Seattle would have some fine cheeses available.  But that's several years off.

Eat a peice of that old gouda, and think of me while you slowly roll it around on your tongue. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## fireweaver (May 22, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I love so many cheeses ... I am sort of a _cheese freak_
> 
> I don't go at all for flavored/herbed/smoked cheese. I like the flavor of the cheese, not the additives. Exception being Boursin or something like that.



ok, Jennyema, we *really* need to get together sometime.  i'm likewise a total cheese fiend, and the only "flavored" cheese in my fridge is that boursin...

anyone who has a trader joe's near them has an A+ selection of decent cheese.  once i had their actual greek imported sheep feta, i won't buy american feta again.  it's amazing.  sold in little white plastic tubs, slabs of goodness floating around in brine.  sigh.

i'll second all those votes for the gourmet basics, like manchego & emmenthal.  a little further off the beaten path, though...

if you can find *anything* by cypress grove, do yourself a favor and snap it right up.  their humboldt fog (soft goat cheese with a stripe of vegetable ash through the center, white mold rind, runny on the edges when it's nicely aged) is a serious favorite.  midnight moon (firm-texured super creamy aged goat cheese) is likewise wonderful.

nothing is better for breakfast than st andre.  it's soft and buttery, and goes great with sliced asian pears.  

the super friendly cheese lady at my local beer & wine shop has recently started hooking me up with my new kryptonite:  pierre robert.  it's a *triple creme* brie-style cheese, meaning that it's even more melty and creamy and buttery and amazing than brie usually is.  at room temp, it just melts out of the rind.  they have a small cheese counter at this place, so they change it up quite frequently, and i'm going to consider hari-kari when this one goes out of the rotation.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 22, 2007)

Good Weed I can not get great cheese where I live either even if I go to Santa Fe the cheeses there seem a bit  outdated as far as freshness goes I understand alot of them are aged but alot of them seem past their prime so I will say this once more go toCheese, Specialty Food, Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese Gifts: igourmet and splurge a little they have it all and the best quality.
Fireweaver I also have had the Feta made from sheeps milk but this one was from Bulgaria which is close to Greece so they eat alot of the same things.Like you to me it is so much better than American Feta I love American Feta but this stuff is fantastic of course I will hafto get it by mail but it is well worth it.


----------



## jennyema (May 23, 2007)

fireweaver said:
			
		

> ok, Jennyema, we *really* need to get together sometime. i'm likewise a total cheese fiend


 

We could have a cheeseapalooza!!

Cypress Grove rocks, absolutely!  And so do you for having cheese for breakfast!!  I love to do that (though I confess I don't do it that often) and do love the St. Andre.

I usually buy my cheese at Formaggio Kitchen in Boston and at Fairway or Murry's in NYC.


----------



## sattie (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a French Rambol???  I got some today... wanting to try new cheeses... 

Also, can you freeze ricotta cheese?


----------



## jennyema (May 24, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of a French Rambol??? I got some today... wanting to try new cheeses...
> 
> Also, can you freeze ricotta cheese?


 

Yes.  It's a mild, soft processed cheese.  Would be good with some good bread and fruit. 

Frozen ricotta will separate when thawed, so it's not usually a good idea to do that.


----------



## sattie (May 24, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Yes. It's a mild, soft processed cheese. Would be good with some good bread and fruit.
> 
> Frozen ricotta will separate when thawed, so it's not usually a good idea to do that.


 
Thanks so much jennyema!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 30, 2007)

I just discovered a cheese that is simply to die for,  I am typing this from heaven and it was worth it!
 
 Its called "FOREST" brand.  Thats all it says really.  The very fine print says its a Fromage Fondue.  This is a processed cheese, but who cares.......its Hickory Smoked!!! Oh man.  Its great.  Hickory Smoked Fromage Fondue from "Forest"  is a must buy.. it was cheap too.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I may have met my match.  

Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy diff. cheeses, and my favorites are sharp and artisan cheeses.  I had stumbled accross Yancy's Fancy Cheese Brand, which is a major cheese company located nearby.  I tried their 9 month aged white cheddar and it was simply amazing, with curds and everything, it basically crumbled in your mouth.  I tried their "Buffalo Wing" cheese, which burnt my darn mouth off.  It was yummy though esp. with crackers.

Well to get to the point, my tastes are for strong yet accessible cheeses, delicately so.  I bought their 12 month aged white with high hopes it would be better than their 9 month.  It was just too much.  The crumbly curds were gone, leading me to believe this type was processed.  The taste is just wayyy sharp, I can't handle it.   I still have it time to time and its growing on me alittle, but I much prefer 9 month.  Are all 12 months like this?  It was solid all the way thru.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> and do love the St. Andre.



Take a table water cracker, spread some Triple Creme St. Andre on it and top with a very ripe peach slice or a very ripe cantelope slice.  Come back here and post when you get up off the floor


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2007)

I was in London for a few days last month and I planned to buy some cheddar at *Neil's Yard Dairy* but when I got there they were CLOSED for the Bank Holiday!     I was leaving too early the next day to go back.


I can buy it here, of course, but I wanted to get it from the source and meet the people there.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Well I may have met my match.





			
				BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy diff. cheeses, and my favorites are sharp and artisan cheeses. I had stumbled accross Yancy's Fancy Cheese Brand, which is a major cheese company located nearby. I tried their 9 month aged white cheddar and it was simply amazing, with curds and everything, it basically crumbled in your mouth. I tried their "Buffalo Wing" cheese, which burnt my darn mouth off. It was yummy though esp. with crackers.
> 
> Well to get to the point, my tastes are for strong yet accessible cheeses, delicately so. I bought their 12 month aged white with high hopes it would be better than their 9 month. It was just too much. The crumbly curds were gone, leading me to believe this type was processed. The taste is just wayyy sharp, I can't handle it. I still have it time to time and its growing on me alittle, but I much prefer 9 month. Are all 12 months like this? It was solid all the way thru.





I am not sure what you mean by "curds" and "solid all the way through."  There aren't curds in cheese that has been formed into a block and aged.  The curds are pressed to create a block of cheese.

There is no purpose to aging "processed" cheese.  As cheese ages, it loses water and its flavor becomes more concentrated. 

Yancy's cheese is labeled "sharp"  "extra sharp" and "xxsharp."  It gets sharper as it ages.  The 12 mo. isn't processed, just aged.

Also, per your post above, "fromage fondue" just means cheese spread.  You have Forest's processed cheese spread.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2007)

bbq mikey, i've seen the yancy's brand of cheese in my local stores in north jersey. i'll have to given them a try, thanks.

if you like sharp, have you ever had a good, sharp provolone? one of my faves.

since you're in the philly region, you're not too far from Hendricks Farms & Dairy, LLC - Home
a co-workers lives across a stream from one of their grazing fields, and brings in their cheeses often. some of them are so sharp they make the roof of my mouth tingle. others are just plain delicious.

speaking of cheddar, we just got back from lancaster, pa., and bought some locally made cheddar, lebanon balogna, and dried beef (bresaola). the cheddar was nice; a little sharp, with an interesting slightly sour taste in the background.
the lebanon balogna was the best i've ever had in my life. sweet and smokey, and unbelievably juicy. i wish i could remember the brand name.
the bresaola is very good, and i've been grabbing little bits of it every time i'm craving meat.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 28, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean by "curds" and "solid all the way through." There aren't curds in cheese that has been formed into a block and aged. The curds are pressed to create a block of cheese.
> 
> There is no purpose to aging "processed" cheese. As cheese ages, it loses water and its flavor becomes more concentrated.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.  What I mean by referring to "curds" and "solid" was the texture of the cheese, which varied greatly between the 9 mo. and 12 mo.

I know how a block of cheese is made, and there were definate curds in the 9 mo. Yancy artisan block I had, not in the 12 mo. regular block.  I didn't expect the texture to vary that greatly.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. What I mean by referring to "curds" and "solid" was the texture of the cheese, which varied greatly between the 9 mo. and 12 mo.
> 
> I know how a block of cheese is made, and there were definate curds in the 9 mo. Yancy artisan block I had, not in the 12 mo. regular block. I didn't expect the texture to vary that greatly.


 

You're welcome!

With all due respect, by definition, there are no longer curds when cheese is pressed. But a younger cheese will have more moisture than an older one. 

The taste and texture of many cheeses changes markedly as it ages. The extent to which this happens depends on lots of things: the way the cheese was made, the milk used, bacteria, how and where it's aged, etc. etc. It depends on the type of cheese and the maker.

Good examples are young gouda and aged gouda/ young jack and aged jack/ young asiago and aged asiago/ young provolone and aged provolone. Gouda, for example gets drier, saltier, stronger but IMO not necessarily sharper.  Like Bucky suggested, an aged provolone or an aged gouda is probably something you'll like, if the sharpness of an aged cheddar isn't to your liking.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 28, 2007)

it was weird though, like the aged cheddar after 9 mo. crumbled apart and appeared "kurdish"

the 12 mo was rock solid and wouldnt crumble at all...i suppose its how it was wrapped.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> it was weird though, like the aged cheddar after 9 mo. crumbled apart and appeared "kurdish"
> 
> the 12 mo was rock solid and wouldnt crumble at all...i suppose its how it was wrapped.


 
It really probably should be the opposite, with the older cheese crumbling and the younger one being firm because the younger one has more moisture.

So you are probably right about how it was wrapped.  Or maybe they make the cheese in slightly different ways.

If you are anywhere near a good cheesemonger, make him or her your friend.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2007)

BBQMikey;
I undersand what you mean by curds.  If you take a piece of medium, longhorn colby, slice a chunk, and then break it, you will see individual lumps in the textrue.  The original curd has not completely formed into a homogenous texture.  A younger cheddar will exhibit the same texture.  In fact, you can purchase cheddar curds from many cheese making dairies and in many supermarkets.

And 12 month aged cheddar is not a very sharp cheddar, though it is stronger than is 9 month cheddar.  I can purchase artisan cheddars aged anywhere from 3 months to 5 years.  I believe I even saw a 6 year cheddar once.  At 4 years, the cheddar has dried enough to develop crystals of salt that crunch lightly when you bite into the cheese.  I love Balerson %-Year heritage Chedder out of Balderson Ontario.  It is so sharp that it makes your jaw muscles ache just a bit when you first bite into it.  But then again, I've tasted some fine 2 year cheddars that were outstanding in flavor as well.

You will also find that different brands of cheddar have dramatically different flavor.  Some are aged in hey, to give them a more earthy flavor.  Some have more salt, while others have less.  Some have more milkfat in the milk from which they are made, which again changes the flavor.

You just have to try several brands, with differing levels of sharpness in each brand, and decide the flavor you like best.  Good hunting.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never met a cheese that I didn't like.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 29, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> BBQMikey;
> I undersand what you mean by curds. If you take a piece of medium, longhorn colby, slice a chunk, and then break it, you will see individual lumps in the textrue. The original curd has not completely formed into a homogenous texture. A younger cheddar will exhibit the same texture. In fact, you can purchase cheddar curds from many cheese making dairies and in many supermarkets.
> 
> And 12 month aged cheddar is not a very sharp cheddar, though it is stronger than is 9 month cheddar. I can purchase artisan cheddars aged anywhere from 3 months to 5 years. I believe I even saw a 6 year cheddar once. At 4 years, the cheddar has dried enough to develop crystals of salt that crunch lightly when you bite into the cheese. I love Balerson %-Year heritage Chedder out of Balderson Ontario. It is so sharp that it makes your jaw muscles ache just a bit when you first bite into it. But then again, I've tasted some fine 2 year cheddars that were outstanding in flavor as well.
> ...


 
Thanks Sir Goodweed! I need to go and see whats out there...Im fairly new to cheese collecting


----------



## JGDean (Jun 29, 2007)

*Me Too!*



			
				lyndalou said:
			
		

> I've never met a cheese that I didn't like.


 
I really like Boar's Head Horsradish Cheddar, Cabot's Habenero, Feta, Fontina, Queso Blanco...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2007)

jgdean, i love cabot's habanero cheddar! but i haven't seen it in the stores for quite a while.

and just for a change, i like to use queso blanco when i'm making chicken parm.


----------



## fireweaver (Jun 30, 2007)

oh, hey jennyema, to add to our cypress grove cheese-a-palooza (btw, WHEN DO WE START!!!), i was out at a fave wine store/bar last night sharing a cheese plate with a friend.  they had taken out some humboldt fog about a half hour before we got there, and the cheese lady nicely gave us *that* slice as part of our our cheese plate.  mmmm, all runny & perfect!  she also put on a dollop each of some super-gourmet honeys we'd been admiring:  one lavender, one from sicilly with tiny bits of strawberry in it.  HOLY $#*!!!  let me just tell you, humboldt fog is _even better_ with a bitty dash of lavender honey atop.  wow.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

fireweaver said:
			
		

> let me just tell you, humboldt fog is _even better_ with a bitty dash of lavender honey atop. wow.


 
You've once again hit a nerve with me!  A GOOD nerve!

I love honey and cheese.  Though I am more inclined to enjoy honey with a hard, salty cheese like a parmesan, honey pairs nicely with soft cheeses too.
And interesting honeys make it all the better.  I brought back a few cool honeys from Europe and am waiting to try them.

YUM!


----------

